
Gmail Creator Paul Buchheit on Joining Google and Becoming a Great Engineer - Harj
https://triplebyte.com/blog/interview-with-gmail-creator-and-y-combinator-partner-paul-buchheit
======
compumike
Starting to learn programming by being curious enough to hack around on PC
games seems to be a common theme. Being stubborn and willing to struggle for a
few years to figure out what you're doing seems to be crucial as well. I do
wonder if modern / closed mobile platforms (and shorter attention spans) are
going to let the next generations have the early programming experiences that
kids "hooked" enough to spend the time it takes to love and learn the craft.

------
Harj
Working with Paul is one of the things I miss most about working at YC.
Besides being interesting to talk to about pretty much any topic, I remember
analyzing the data on how accurate YC partners were at reviewing applications
to YC and Paul being top despite spending the least amount of time reading
each one.

------
charliewrites
As someone who just started working at a startup, I definitely resonate with
the idea that you learn a lot more quickly and get to operate above your
level. Of course, for him that meant creating Gmail.

